# Germany Job seeker Visa



## dalalsubhro123

What is the minimum qualification requirement for the Germany job seeker visa ?


----------



## niljag

Hi dalalsubhro123,

As far as I know, there is no such condition on Germany JSV. However Germany is looking for skilled professionals from MINT (Mathematices,Infomatics,Natural Science and Technology) background. So eventually they will give preference to these guys first. However anybody with any qualification can apply,provided he/she should convince that he/she can get the job.

Thanks.


----------



## dalalsubhro123

Thank you for the information niljag. Also would like to know that there is a criteria where the applicant has to show accomodation in Germany. How do I go about it?


----------



## niljag

Even I am not exactly sure on that front, I am also looking for that information. I also submitted my post yesterday on forum and waiting for the reponses.

Thanks.


----------



## dalalsubhro123

Ok, if I find relevant information I'll share it.


----------



## niljag

Thanks. 

Where are you from?
In which profession do you work? What is your plan for applying JSV? 

Thanks.


----------



## syedabuzerjafri

one should hold Graduate degree must with minimum 2 years of experience in their field.


----------



## ElecktraKing

One need to have a degree with at 3 years of experience in relevant field.


----------

